# Normal Backup problem



## Shoebamin (Mar 26, 2009)

In my organisation, there are 50 machines are using Windows Xp & a server running windows SBS server 2003. Everything is ok. But when I want to take a normal backup of some of my files on a Dat 72 Tape drive, when cartridge become full it doesn't ask me to change the cartridge, insteade it gives me an error


Backup Status
Operation: Backup
Active backup destination: File
Media name: "Backup.bkf created 16-05-2009 at 6:30 PM"
Volume shadow copy creation: Attempt 1.
Backup (via shadow copy) of "D: VOL1"
Backup set #2 on media #1
Backup description: "Set created 16-05-2009 at 6:30 PM"
Media name: "Backup.bkf created 5/14/2009 at 10:00 PM"
Backup Type: Normal
Backup started on 16-05-2009 at 6:33 PM.
Error: The device reported an error on a request to write data to media.
Error reported: Invalid command.
There may be a hardware or media problem.
Please check the system event log for relevant failures.
The operation was ended.
Backup completed on 18-05-2009 at 9:01 AM.
Directories: 89
Files: 468
Bytes: 527,685,196
Time: 1 minute and 39 seconds
Error: D: is not a valid drive, or you do not have access.

----------------------
The operation did not successfully complete.
----------------------
however it doesn't happening in diffrential backup. What should I do???

Please Help!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What is the backup trying to write to the D:\ drive? It looks as though you have a shadow copy trying to go to a D: drive that isn't accessable. Does the server have a D: drive? Maybe your Differentials aren't set to shadow copy and this is?

It also mentions looking at the event logs, have you? What are they?


----------



## Shoebamin (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, D: is there & most of my important datas are in that drive. It's being happening now only, before a month it never gave such error.


----------



## Shoebamin (Mar 26, 2009)

If im trying to take normal backup in another place there is notihng problem. Like in another drive in server or externel drive. it happens only in tap drive.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

So what do the event logs say? And what does the log of the successfull normal backup read that is pointed to another drive outside the tape drive? Also how much are you backing up to the DAT?

Also the one thing I noted - You mentioned - But when I want to take a normal backup of some of my files on a Dat 72 Tape drive, when cartridge become full it doesn't ask me to change the cartridge, insteade it gives me an error

How are you sure the drive is being filled? Are you getting a prompt for a second mediaIf you run it to the dat 72 manually without scheduling?

Also the log you posted you had a 2 day backup from 16-05-2009 to 18-05-2009?


----------



## Shoebamin (Mar 26, 2009)

Because before this problem is being started I was using two cartriedges for normal backup.


----------

